# Anyone done horns in a mini van?



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got a 97 caravan to mess around with. I would like to use my horns but they are the full size bodies. It doesn't look like they'll work. Does anyone have dimensions for the minis? Maybe someone out there is willing to do a straight swap... Full size lenses for the minis? Any ideas?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure that I've seen one, aren't the dashes pretty shallow. Lets see some pics.


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of the dash. I don't think I have the room even for the minis...



Drivers side


Pass side


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Mh are 5" deep 2.25" tall and 11" wide. diameter of the driver will tell you how much above the horn the driver will extend. for example a 4" diameter driver will be 4 - 2.25 = 1.75 / 2 = .875"


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

you could almost squeeze mini's on top of the dash, the trim on top of that dash is quite large, if you removed the factory 6" drivers and dropped the minis in there, use a little fleece and blend the horn mouths right into the top of dash.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Iv been building a 2001 voyager same thing,but its been stripd out all box in cargo area,floor built up redone, front cab, sounddeading over&over, but have mock up of USD WG with JBL LE85 drivers, wheel wells had to be hammerd out,was easy cuz dash was out, I have photos in my profile, have more,but pics don't load for all the time, have half cuft FG pods for 8" pyle pro mid drivers that form fit nice,3-4 months to build each one, glass, form fit sprayfoam,glass cut refit, rubber spray,glass, truck bedliner final, pods formfit under WG to support weight of the LE85 drivers, good luck with build, WG are worth it, its all I have ever used,when I here non WG setups it just sounds strange


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

oh ya, u can get few more inchs on drivers side by unbolting fuse panel push it up & ziptie it,, plus cutting the heater duct pass side lets WG sit flush, just tape & glass duct,easy rite


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

one pic of drivers anyway,recess in mockup pod so ebrake still works


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

one pic of drivers anyway,recess in mockup pod so ebrake still works


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. Now I need to get under there and really see if I can make it work. You've given me hope. Haha


----------

